# 25k service



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Brought my D in for it's second service at 25k now.

I had the service light as well as the low DEF warning.

So I scheduled my service on line. Had to say my car was a 2011 in order to get the 335D model to show, otherwise the system defaults to a 335i as no 335D is shown for 2010 model year. What's with that?:dunno:

So I drop it off, the SA takes my key and plugs into a reception key reader and proceeds to tell me that oil change is not due for about 3300 more miles. I assure him the OBC advised me it was due and it was actually now past due. He said BMW would not reimburse them if the car has more than 2,000 miles within scheduled service, period. So they would not do the service. They would refill my low DEF and there was some sort of micro filter and break fluid flush that was due.

I suggested they go ahead and do the oil change as it was rediculous to come back again in next month or so. He said BMW would not do it for free, I wasn't going to pay, so I would have to just come back when it was within 2,000 miles of being due. I left it at that, got my loaner and was off to work.

Next day I return to pick it up and the SA says they did indeed change the oil. He said they reread the key and viola, it was indeed due. Go figure.:dunno::tsk:

Anyway, got my D back ( I hate loaners no matter what they are). They even changed my wiper blades as they were streaking. I paid ($0). Loving it!:bigpimp:


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

If you have comfort access and don't put the key in the slot then the data on the key may be stale. Even if the key goes in the slot I've heard the data might not be completely up to date, but I would expect it's not far off. 

CBS intervals go off what the car is telling you. The key is a convenient way to know what the car is saying, but I doubt the key is the authoritative source. Was your car I'm fact asking for a CBS oil change? (I think you indicated that it was.)


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Pursuant to the written warranty, BMW will pay for the oil change if the CAR's CBS says "oil change due". As jeff notes, the key is not a 'player' in the BMW agreement.... SA is a twit for not listening to you, verifying the car display, and saying 'done'.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Give them something below '10' on the follow-up survey from BMWNA and I'm sure you'll get the service manager's attention regarding the key reading "error".


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I really dislike this survey format. 

The oil change was performed while the OP was in the loaner. Yes the service advisor should have said he will check the car after the key disagreed with customer. From the description I can't rule out that he did say that but was misheard or misunderstood, but also I believe OP if he is convinced SA did not say such a thing. 

Again, the service was performed. At that point, the key is if the SA learned from this. Difficult to assess. If he did then giving a non-passing mark seems like overkill compared to worse things that could warrant a non-passing mark. That's the problem with a survey format that has a single passing score and anything else is non-passing. 

In this kind of situation I might discretely approach the manager and politely explain that a communication confusion had occurred. Also give an example of alternate dialog that would have avoided talking with the manager. Say no harm done and won't knock off points on the survey. 

This way everyone wins. Customer got oil change and does not potentially foster bad blood from disgruntled SA due to bad survey score, maybe earns brownie points if the manager track such things. SA learned something. Manager feedback to SA is probably more meaningful than if you simply give low survey score. Service department avoids blemish for a lesser infraction that hopefully was a learning experience that won't be repeated, reserving survey blemishes for more serious offenses.

EDIT - But low survey score works too. I've been known to approach manager to give praise for a job well done.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

The SA showed me what the his computer was showing after he read my key. Sounds like some sort of a glitch with their system. SA did not make anything up, he was just stating the internal policy as BMWNA reimburses the dealer on these scheduled services. He even said if I was within 2001 miles of service due I would have to go drive that extra mile to get it within 2000 miles or less or they would not get reimbursed.

I was happily surprised they had gone ahead with the oil change. To me it was the most logical thing to do, but in the end it was indeed due.

I have no poor or low marks to give them.

In fact, I had mistakenly booked my service for the following week and when I arrived a week early they could not find my appointment, so they took me anyway. I then looked up and showed the receptionist my confirmation and she pointed out I was a week early.

I remain a happy customer. Nothing to get your nose out of joint about.:thumbup:

They performed all of the following:
Brake Fluid Flush
Replace Microfilter
Standard Scope Service
Replaced both windshield wipers
Oil Service which included Oil, Filter and Adblue (DEF)
Vehicle Check

I noticed they reset my trip meter and it had about 2 miles, so they must have test drove it as well.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Shouldn't they have done your fuel filter? Everything I read online says the post mid 2009 cars get a fuel filter every other oil change. 


Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Shouldn't they have done your fuel filter? Everything I read online says the post mid 2009 cars get a fuel filter every other oil change.


Don't think so - the filter is part of the pump/level sensor and is in the tank. At least that's what realoem says.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> Don't think so - the filter is part of the pump/level sensor and is in the tank. At least that's what realoem says.


It's every third oil change for pre mid 2009 cars. It is every other oil change for post mid-2009 cars. They should have done his fuel filter unless our warranty booklets as well as a SIB I saved are both flaming lies from BMW. At least two people on here ended up with clogged filter issues because they were running their originals due to the dealers never replacing them. My guess is the key scanner always fails to tell them to do the fuel filters. During my second oil change they failed to do my cabin filter which is suppose to be every other oil change but guess the key scanner said nothing.

I was just curious if something else from BMW says conflicting information. The two sources I have lack any fine print about mileage exclusions or well any fine print at all. I plan to take both in with me for my third oil change later this year just in case they give me crap over it all.

Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

floydarogers said:


> Don't think so - the filter is part of the pump/level sensor and is in the tank. At least that's what realoem says.


Whoops, looking on the wrong page. You might be right on 3rd oil change - I didn't get it changed at my 2nd; will know in 7K miles.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> Don't think so - the filter is part of the pump/level sensor and is in the tank. At least that's what realoem says.


No, although there is a strainer (coarse filter) in the tank, the main fuel filter is located under the car near the front left side. That's the one that gets changed.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I assume the Micro-Filter was something to do with the A/C system.

They did not say anything about the fuel filter, paperwork says nothing anyway, unless it is part of the routine check.

I would have expected there would be some refernce to the filter part number, as they have to account for everything they use.

I can't explain why the SA's key reader showed something different than my OBC, but apparently service department must either read the key as well or actually look at the OBC. They got it right.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd call them and make sure they replaced the fuel filter. Then if they did not, then get it done when ever convenient. I got a shiny penny that I'd be willing to bet that they did not replace the fuel filter. Just seems more common place on our cars than not.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Is it stated as being a scheduled service item at a specific interval?

I get the impression they generally just follow their service book.

Although they did replace my wipers and I never said anything about needing that either.

If they can measure DP (differential pressure) over the filter one could tell when it is getting dirty/plugged up, but I doubt they go to that level for a car like this.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Is it stated as being a scheduled service item at a specific interval?


Yes, it is plainly stated in your warranty booklet that it is every other oil change. It also is plainly stated an SIB that it is every other oil change. I can dig up the SIB number if you care for it but it is on my laptop that I will not be on until later today. That is why I asked my first question on this when you did not list it off as something that got done during your second oil change.

That micro-filter you listed off is also listed in both things I mentioned as an every other oil change item.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I did not see the fuel filter listed as a specific item on the service order. Perhaps it was wrapped up into a group of items.

I'll send my SA a note and see what he says. As long as I'm not having issues I feel OK for now. I only buy my diesel from one station that I trust, so that should give me some confidence.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

If they replaced the filter you would see it listed with a singular part number.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess the only problem with waiting until you have a problem is then you will be like some of the others on here that had big drops in performance for no explainable reason and turned out it just was a clogged fuel filter that should have been replaced long before the issue happened. I am curious though since the filter is the only thing that traps water what happens when that trap is full and random bits of water still get into the fuel tank during fillups?


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok I was told yesterday that the interval has changed again for the 2011 model year. They tell me, and send part of a document, that the interval for both fuel and air filter is now every 3rd oil change for the d. Comments?

I will post the info ASAP.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Personally if I was given the warranty booklet when I bought the car and it said every 2nd then I'd be raising hell that it get done. Well raising that after closely examining the booklet to see if they did not have a way to just change things on me. But I have always had a hard time buying into this fuel filter every 3rd change which my 2009 has always had as it's interval.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

mecodoug said:


> Ok I was told yesterday that the interval has changed again for the 2011 model year. They tell me, and send part of a document, that the interval for both fuel and air filter is now every 3rd oil change for the d. Comments?
> 
> I will post the info ASAP.


Comments?

Yes, the free BMW maintenance intervals are pathetic.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

mecodoug said:


> Ok I was told yesterday that the interval has changed again for the 2011 model year. They tell me, and send part of a document, that the interval for both fuel and air filter is now every 3rd oil change for the d. Comments?
> 
> I will post the info ASAP.


This fuel filter is very confusing. If I remember correctly dealer said they will do it after 30k miles or 3rd oil change.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> This fuel filter is very confusing. If I remember correctly dealer said they will do it after 30k miles or 3rd oil change.


I don't see what is so confusing about it based on the two documents from BMW I read and mentioned someone on here. The wording about it is very straight forward.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I don't see what is so confusing about it based on the two documents from BMW I read and mentioned someone on here. The wording about it is very straight forward.


I agree but dealers dont give clear picture. I remember on 1st oil change they said they will do it during 2nd one and then it got punted to 3rd or 30k mile which every is earlier


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I agree but dealers dont give clear picture. I remember on 1st oil change they said they will do it during 2nd one and then it got punted to 3rd or 30k mile which every is earlier


I personally plan on bringing print outs of the documents with me to my third oil change which is when this is supposed to be done based on my early 2009 build date. If they say they will not do it then I will produce the papers and if they can't produce something clearer than that then I will keep pressing the matter. Half the time I do not think they know what they are talking about and just are making something up to support what the key reader tells them.


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

The documentation states that fuel filter should be changed every second oil change. My center didn't do it, but promptly did so when I pointed it out in the vehicle documentation

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

kestrel said:


> The documentation states that fuel filter should be changed every second oil change. My center didn't do it, but promptly did so when I pointed it out in the vehicle documentation
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


Mine states that if the car was built after a certain build date in 2009. If built before that then it is every 3. I guess they used a better filtration system until that build date :dunno:


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

I should have clarified that MY documentation says that for my 2010, november 2009 build. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer


----------

